# Event Stallion suggestions..



## pearcider (2 January 2012)

Hi All

I have an event mare that I have decided to put in foal this year and am now on the look for potential stallions:....can you help!!

The Mare:

Dam: Welton Abbey (Dams sire Welton Games sun) irish/TB x

Sire: Statesman Magna (Sires Sire Graf Magna) Hanoverian

16.1hh
Great conformation and paces
Trainable attitude (possible a little on the sharper side..but a lovely temperament)

Weak side- not great feet!

Competition record:

Points at Elementary dressage (started later in life)
Evented consistently at 2 star qualified 3 star (would have run but was sold)

weakness- not a great sj (rolls a few too many poles!)

She has bred a foal previously he is 17hh (by Chinnor Charlie) and currently competing at 3 star.

She is 1 of 5 bred from Welton Abbey and the others are all bigger than her, there for I dont want any big stallions! Ideally I would like to produce a horse that matures around the 16hh mark.

As her  previous foal is big I was thinking TB stallions...currently Number 1 on my list is Weston Justice!

So can anyone recommend any other stallions...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## koeffee (2 January 2012)

groomsbridge may i


----------



## eventrider23 (2 January 2012)

Groomsbridge May I or Power Blade.


----------



## TheMule (3 January 2012)

I have a fabulous mare by Weston Justice who is a super careful sjer, despite her dam being a little casual!

I do also like Wickstead Didgeridoo- though I think he's quite a buzzy little character but super bold and looks like fab fun. McGuigan semen is still available and again, he was a lovely brave little horse with a great temperament and I've seen some nice stock by him.


----------



## rsc (3 January 2012)

Persiflage,  I was really taken by this chap at the Stallion parade last year and if I had the right mare would use him.


----------



## christine48 (3 January 2012)

Weston Justice, he's not too big and he himself was a very good show jumper.


----------



## eventrider23 (3 January 2012)

Power Blade is full TB and by the same sire as Sarah Cohen's 4 star event mare The Wexford Lady.  He himself Show Jumped to 1.30m and won the Croker Cup at The Royal Dublin Horse Show.   I believe his stock are now competing at Advance Eventing and GP SJ.

Another TB worth a look at and just returned to the UK is Stormhill Miller who has sired a few 4 star eventers and decent show jumpers as well.  He is British bred and stood in Ireland till last year when was brought to UK in the autumn by new owners.

Both these I believe will be at the Stallion Showcase (SSGB) at Addington in February and at the BBSH event at Hartpury in late January.


----------



## pearcider (3 January 2012)

Hi All

Thank you so much for suggestions so far. I have looked up all the above stallions.

Power Blade and Weston Justice are currently in the lead!

Stromhill Miller has also had good form

I like Groomsbridge May I but would like to put my mare to something that has competed its self at at least 3 star (will keep him in mind for a friend who is thinking of putting her Freddies Star mare in foal as I think they would be a good match for a good show horse ;-)). 

The others are also nice but a few of there SJ records are much the same as my mares!

...keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## eventrider23 (3 January 2012)

Of the proven TB I would say Power Blade, Stormhill Miller and Weston Justice suits the bill.

Another is Mill Law who is 7/8th TB 1/8th Arab and so essentially TB and of course an Advanced eventer himself and throwing decent stock.

Of the foreign stallions, Elite Stallions are now I believe representing Haras de Brullemail who own the likes of Alligator Fontaine and Jaguar Mail and others who are of course TB or almost pure TB and SJers with JM having jumped at the Olympics.


----------



## pearcider (3 January 2012)

Mill Law has always been one Ive been told I should put my girl to if I wanted to bred to sell.

JM- was talking about him with an owner tonight...back on google I go!!


----------



## tristar (4 January 2012)

weston justice, don't know a lot about him except he is out of a krisinsky mare, i have a mare by him, its a very agile and athletic creature, so could say its would'nt be a bad thing to have a bit of that in the mix.


----------



## wench (4 January 2012)

Mill Law.

Primo Pagaent - not sure if done anything himself but looks nice


----------



## Simsar (4 January 2012)

Primo Pageant has Grade A jumpers and adv eventers, we had 2 cracking foals buy him last year and will be sending a couple of mares to him again this year, luckily we had a full Tb colt by him who we will leave entire for the minute and see how he matures as PP is an old boy now and feel he should have something to keep his line going. Might be worth a look but possibly throwing stock to big for what you are looking for.


----------



## Lark (4 January 2012)

Have you looked at Mighty Magic at all?
Not full tb but from what I recall from another forum he does refine mares.
I have him on my list but have yet to have any feedback from anyone that has actually used him or has anything on the ground.


----------



## pearcider (4 January 2012)

Thank you I'll look at these tonight... How do I put a pic on here of my mare that way you can all see her?!


----------



## air78 (4 January 2012)

What about King Cotton Gold? He is really good value this year... http://kingcottongold.com/index.htm

or Chilli Morning http://www.gauntlett.me.uk/Chilli-Morning-Stud-Card-July-2011.pdf

As mentioned before, there are lots of warmbloods who are almost 100% TB, and unlike with some of the other popular event stallions, you are likely to have gradings/ vet scores etc behind them


----------



## sallyf (4 January 2012)

air78 said:



			What about King Cotton Gold? He is really good value this year... http://kingcottongold.com/index.htm

or Chilli Morning http://www.gauntlett.me.uk/Chilli-Morning-Stud-Card-July-2011.pdf

As mentioned before, there are lots of warmbloods who are almost 100% TB, and unlike with some of the other popular event stallions, you are likely to have gradings/ vet scores etc behind them 

Click to expand...

Apart from my little stallion i think that all of the other stallions mentioned above are all graded so i'm not sure who your comment is aimed.
I have spoken to a couple of breed societies about my own stallion and getting him graded which is a possibility on his progeny results but to be honest he is 16 now and i'm not sure what i would actually be gained from it.
His stock do the talking so its not like it would increase his mare numbers in mines case or whether i would actually want it to anyway.


----------



## pearcider (4 January 2012)

Hi All

Evening revision complete!

Im still sticking to having a TB stallion, plus something not too big. Thank you for all your suggestions so far. Myself and a few of my owners have spent the last 3 days trawling through sites...to which we have seen some lovely stallions....Im a sucker for a Hanoverian!.

Im still favouring Weston Justice and Groomsbridge May I has moved up the ranks...does he have may off spring out eventing?

Any idea if it is worth going to Addington viewing day?

A few pictures of my girl if it works!

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=sa...32&tbnw=95&start=0&ndsp=11&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=sa...6&tbnw=160&start=0&ndsp=11&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0


----------



## irishdraught (4 January 2012)

pearcider said:



			Hi All


Power Blade and Weston Justice are currently in the lead!
		
Click to expand...

What a coincidence. My Primo Pageant mares' first foal (three this year) is by Weston Justice and she is currently in foal to Power Blade


----------



## Gucci_b (4 January 2012)

Hi S  yes... go to Addington really worth the trip. You can meet the owners have a good chat and make contacts.  Will prob see you up there   just to add Mill law has some very nice off springs but I like chilli morning  -) As you no I put my mare with a s.jumper who is Hanoverian and am very pleased.


----------



## pearcider (4 January 2012)

Yes saw estebans web page last night loved him but do feel that there are some equally good stallions out there that are not so expensive. Although I'm trying not to let cost influence my decision greatly I'm also being realistic. 
J- yes I think the above hanovarian


----------



## pearcider (4 January 2012)

Silly phone sent message before I'd finished!!

Yes above hanovarian is chilli morning very flash but sticking to a tb for C....


----------



## eventrider23 (5 January 2012)

Addington is well worth the trip - not just to see them in the ring but also for the ability to go see them all so settled and happy in their stables and chat to owners, etc.


----------



## Gucci_b (5 January 2012)

Have you looked on the Billy Stud web site!!!
http://www.thebillystud.co.uk/


----------



## Luci07 (5 January 2012)

Primo Pageant was sadly PTS last year, but I think they have some frozen semen still. He consistently threw great eventers though.


----------



## Simsar (5 January 2012)

Luci07 said:



			Primo Pageant was sadly PTS last year, but I think they have some frozen semen still. He consistently threw great eventers though.
		
Click to expand...

NOO, Fred said the last time I saw him that he was goging to try and get him through the winter and one more season, what a shame I will give F&L a call tomorrow.   Sad sad news.


----------



## irishdraught (7 January 2012)

Luci07 said:



			Primo Pageant was sadly PTS last year, but I think they have some frozen semen still. He consistently threw great eventers though.
		
Click to expand...

That is a great shame, I have heard goo dthings about him, and my own mare by him is 15 this year (eek). I would loved to have seen him in the flesh but just too far away for a casual visit


----------



## Sportznight (7 January 2012)

What about King's Composer? My rising 6yo by him is fabulous! Bold, happy, uncomplicated person.


----------



## LEC (7 January 2012)

I would consider Mill Law as his stock are really out there doing the business. I have seen some statistics for 4* horses and they should be about 75% TB. 

I absolutely love this horse:
http://www.katrinelund.dk/?DK/Hingste/Hot+Shot+XX.aspx
I just love his pedigree and he looks pretty smart as well for a pure TB. He is only 2 now so I will watch with interest at what he produces. 

http://www.holsteiner-verband.de/cms/front_content.php?client=1&lang=2&idcat=37&idart=2195&pageno=5
Another Pure TB but one who is producing good jumpers and I think has jumped himself?

Another pure TB who has Sjed.
http://www.trakehnerfreun.de/index.php?view=hengste&id=15

I would also consider Coconut Grove? Can we get him in the UK?

http://www.wbfsh.org/GB/Rankings/Sire Rankings/2011.aspx

http://www.britisheventing.com/documents.asp?section=145&sectionTitle=Download+Area


----------



## Simsar (9 January 2012)

Sadly no frozen semen for Primo Pageant 

LEC Bumble1 on here has a Cavallieri youngster who she thinks alot of......


----------



## pearcider (9 January 2012)

Thank you all for your suggestions and thank you to all the PMs Ive had too (sorry Ive not replied to them but I have had loads!) 

There really are plenty of quality stallions out there and if I won the lottery I would have a lot of fun breeding! 

Once Ive decided on the stallion I shall let you know...one thing I am sure of though is that it will be a TB!


----------



## eventrider23 (9 January 2012)

Hopefully you will have a better idea if you make it to Addington!


----------



## pearcider (9 January 2012)

Yes am going to go to Addington (dragging the non horsey BF along!)...just about to look to see if the listings are up


----------



## eventrider23 (9 January 2012)

Don't think listings up yet - will be announced on FB as soon as they are!


----------



## Tannis (13 January 2012)

Have a look at Langaller Farms Sea Heir (Kuwait Beach x Gunner B lines).  We sent a mare to one of their other stallions last year but when they saw her, they recommended Sea Heir and we went for it and I have to say, the resulting foal is probably the best foal I've ever bred.
I wouldn't hesitate to send another mare to him.


----------

